# Splitting Stands



## 300utilityguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone know where I can rent, buy, or borrow splitting stands for my 300 utility? I need to replace the clutch but cant locate any in my location.Any do or dont tips on the repair would be great also.
Thanks for your wisdom...


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you can't find any, you can always make some. What I did for my 574 was to get some plates fabbed up that bolted to the bosses on either side of the clutch housing (three 3/4" bolts IIRC) I welded a Bulldog implement jack to each plate and used them to support the transmission housing. For the engine, you can use an engine hoist slid under the front of the tractor with an equalizer bar over the engine area, but be sure to securely wedge the front axle so it can't flex and tip the engine when you have it disconnected. Some good wooden wedges should do the trick. Be careful not to lift the engine end too high or it could cause the assembly to tip over frontwards onto the grill (it will pivot on the front tires which are swept back). I got that idea from a local tractor mechanic. He has been repairing tractors for over 40 years now, and that's what he uses.


----------



## 300utilityguy (Jun 21, 2011)

*Stand Fabrication*

Thanks Country Boy for your tips on making stands for the clutch repair for my 300 Utility. Did just like you said and everything worked perfect. I will post pictures of job once we get finished.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Good to hear you got it fixed!


----------



## rob1984 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a 1943 farmall h and i took the back wheels off to repaint but one side had the wheel wedges flipped on the flat side and the other side had them turned in with the flat side out. Witch way do they go on back to back or face to face


----------

